# here are a few sticks i have made



## JGB (Dec 14, 2014)

here ya go sticks on a skin just click on pic


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Love to se some close-ups of the 2nd from the left, and the 5th, near the center. Looks like some fine detail on those.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice sticks. What timbers do you use?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great looking work!!


----------



## fraser55 (Nov 20, 2015)

great looking sticks


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice group.


----------



## JGB (Dec 14, 2014)

i use cherry remu tee tree and Bamboo and sometimes oak when i can get it. gdenby just clik pic oh and thank you for the nice words every one :bow:


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Some great work there sir, I am a sucker for a nice thumbstick. Is there a particular style that is followed in N.Z.? N.


----------



## stickwithdave (Apr 29, 2015)

Verry nice looking sticks i paticularly like the bamboo. nice to see the types of sticks other countries use.Dave


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I like the antler handled one on the left best. Reminds me of some of the antique ones I've seen. The bent handled cane on the far right is nice too.

All are great sticks.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice set of sticks.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

A good looking bunch of sticks!


----------



## JGB (Dec 14, 2014)

whiteroselad there is no style they are just what i like LOL!!! thanks guys. Jeff


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice collection! Like the backdrop also!


----------



## JGB (Dec 14, 2014)

yup its a red deer skin i got i also have fallow deer as well


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Very nice assortment of sticks. Thank you for posting the photo.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

JGB said:


> whiteroselad there is no style they are just what i like LOL!!! thanks guys. Jeff


I just like to a little bit of what I like from wherever or whatever they are. Cheers for your reply mate. N.


----------

